# Agility is Fun! And funny



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like you have found a wonderful agility class and I am glad you are having a good time! Don't rule out competing yet! It's just as fun!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds really, really fun! I would have loved to seen Ben's escapades! Thanks for sharing your story, it starts my day with a smile! I love it when our pups get the zoomies!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like you and Ben had lots of fun in agility class. Keep us posted on your adventures. Thanks for the tip on making a tunnel out of a tarp. Roxy gets the zoomies in class too. She runs around looking for discarded tug toys.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

He managed to miss the one temptation we really worried about: somebody had dropped a hat on the floor right by the gate. For some reason, hats and gloves are his favorite items to grab and run with. Probably something he started as a puppy. He's stolen the hat off my husband's head a couple of times. Last night he walked right past the hat on the floor, but then, he was super distracted by the dogs, people and jumps.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Zoomies in dogs learning agility, getting to the off leash part is NORMAL!!!! I do love it, my only concern is when there is a less than friendly dog in the class. 

Ben will be fine, sounds like you are progressing quite well. If you think agility classes are fun... just wait until you trial. That is WAY fun!!!! Don't rule it out. Don't rush it either. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I am so envious. I wish I could do agility but I cannot because of physical limitations. So I continue with Obedience and I do Rally. It is fun. My dog just loves the work and attention. So do the other dogs in the class.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

At an introductory level, you don't have to move very quickly. My husband is 71 with a bad knee and he's out there with me and Ben. I'm assuming that the next level beginners class will be the same. The focus in the beginning is simply introducing them to the game - slow and steady -- so the association is good. We don't have to run.


----------

